# Αυτό μας έλειπε — ο αόριστος β΄



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Αν κοιτάξετε τη Γραμματική της Αρχαίας του Τζάρτζανου (ή στη Lexigram την κλίση των αρχαίων ρημάτων), θα δείτε ότι οι κλασικοί δεν είχαν *έλειψα*, μόνο *έλιπον*, αόριστο β΄ (που καλό είναι να διαβάζεται «δεύτερος αόριστος», όχι «αόριστος βήτα» ή «αόριστος βου» ή... «αόριστος ο δεύτερος»). Από το θέμα αυτού του _έλιπον_ φτιάχτηκαν τα διάφορα _λιπόθυμος, λιποτάκτης, ελλιπής_ (και όχι *_ελλειπής_!) κτλ. Βέβαια, οι αρχαίοι αλλιώς πρόφεραν το _έλειπον_ του παρατατικού και αλλιώς το _έλιπον_ του αόριστου β΄. Οι επίγονοί τους έφεραν στη γλώσσα το *έλειψα* και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα (πρόβλημα που δεν έχουν άλλοι δεύτεροι αόριστοι όπως π.χ. _έπαθα, έμαθα, έλαβα_ κτλ.).

Σαν τα *λείπω – έλειψα* είναι και τα *εγκαταλείπω* και *παραλείπω*: _εγκατέλειψα_ και _παρέλειψα_ (ή _εγκατάλειψα_ και _παράλειψα_, καθώς χάνουμε και την εσωτερική χρονική αύξηση σιγά σιγά).

Ας έρθουμε όμως στα δύσκολα: τι γίνεται με το *καταλείπω*; Εκεί φαίνεται ότι έχουμε μόνο αόριστο β΄ — ή έτσι λένε τα λεξικά. Σε παλιότερους συγγραφείς μπορεί να βρούμε _κατέλειψε_, αλλά σήμερα λέμε μόνο: _Κατέλιπε την περιουσία του σε φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα_ (ΛΝΕΓ).

Με το *απολείπω* τι γίνεται; Εδώ τα λεξικά χωρίζουν τους δρόμους τους. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, το σπάνιο _απολείπω_ έχει μόνο αόριστο β΄ *απέλιπον*: _Δεν με απέλιπαν το θάρρος και η πίστη στον Θεό_. Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, έχει μόνο *απόλειψα*. Στο λεξικό του Γεωργακά υπάρχουν αρκετά τέτοια παραδείγματα:

 _ το μικρόβιο της πολιτικής δεν απόλειψε ποτέ από το ναυτικό_ (Karagatsis) 
_ άντρας, γυναίκα, παιδί, κανένας δεν απόλειψε, όλο το νησί είχε μαζωχτεί_ (Manglis) 
_ δεν απόλειψεν από τους Bυζαντινούς η θέληση και η ελπίδα της ανάστασης_ (MChatzidakis) 
_ οι θροφές απολείψανε τώρα τελευταία_ (Petsalis) 
_ το λάδι απόλειψε _(Prevelakis) 
_ την ώρα που μου χρειάστηκε η καλοσύνη της μ' απόλειψε _(Nirvanas) 
_ το απελπισμένο κυνήγι μιας αγνής ψυχής για το ιδανικό, δεν απόλειψε το Bασίλη ως το τέλος της ζωής του_ (Karagatsis) 

Όμως τη δουλειά του _απόλειψε_ την κάνει συνήθως το *έλειψε*, οπότε δεν κάθονται πολλοί να προβληματιστούν…

Έχουμε και το *εκλείπω*, που είδαμε προχτές [εδώ]. 

Νά που τα λεξικά ξανασυμφωνούν: ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ λένε ότι το *εκλείπω* έχει μόνο αόριστο β΄. Δηλαδή έχουμε:
παρατατικό: _εξέλειπα, εξέλειπες, εξέλειπε, εκλείπαμε, εκλείπατε, εξέλειπαν_
αόριστο β΄: _εξέλιπα_ (ευτυχώς όχι _εξέλιπον_), _εξέλιπες, εξέλιπε, εκλίπαμε, εκλίπατε, εξέλιπαν_

Ακουστικά, καμιά διαφορά ανάμεσα σε παρατατικό και αόριστο!
Στο ΛΚΝ το παράδειγμα λέει:
_Εξέλιπε μάλλον ο κίνδυνος νέας σεισμικής δόνησης._

Στο ΛΝΕΓ βρήκα παραδείγματα και σε άλλα λήμματα:
_Εξέλιπε πλέον η αιδώς από την πολιτική ζωή τής χώρας.
Καθώς εξέλιπαν οι συνθήκες που οδήγησαν στη δημιουργία του, ο νόμος αυτός έγινε πλέον γράμμα κενό.
Οι Η.Π.Α. κινούνται ανενόχλητες στην παγκόσμια σκακιέρα από τότε που εξέλιπε το αντίπαλο δέος της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης.
Εξέλιπαν οι λόγοι διαφωνίας του. 
Εξέλιπαν τα ανώτερα ηθικά πρότυπα που θα ενέπνεαν τη νεολαία.
Εξέλιπε μάλλον ο κίνδυνος νέας σεισμικής δόνησης._

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι από αυτόν τον αόριστο β΄ προέκυψε και *ο εκλιπών* και *η εκλιπούσα*.

Μια λύση για να ξεφύγουμε από τα ομόηχα είναι ο παρακείμενος:
_Έχει εκλείψει κάθε ελπίδα. 
Πολλά είδη πουλιών έχουν εκλείψει._

Ωστόσο, η γλώσσα έχει πάλι δώσει τις δικές της λύσεις, που τις ξέχασαν τα λεξικά και τη θυμάται μόνο το Lexiscope:

εξέλειψα & εξέλιπα λόγ.
εξέλειψες & εξέλιπες λόγ. 
εξέλειψε & εξέλιπε λόγ. 
εκλείψαμε
εκλείψατε
εξέλειψαν & εξέλιπαν λόγ. & εκλείψαν προφ. & εκλείψανε προφ.

Τι να προτιμήσουμε όταν γράφουμε; Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω «ο εκλιπών» ή «έχουν εκλείψει», αλλά σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, αν έχω επιμελητή και δεν ξέρω τι καπνό φουμάρει, μπορεί να αναζητήσω άλλη λύση, δηλαδή να μη γράψω ούτε _εξέλιπε_ ούτε _εξέλειψε_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2013)

Εξαιρετικά κατατοπιστικό! Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορείς βέβαια να αποφύγεις το προβληματικό ρήμα, να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο άλλο ή περίφραση ή, γιατί όχι, παρακείμενο -και υπερσυντέλικο-, όπως λες κι εσύ. Πάντως το "αόριστος βήτα" δεν νομίζω ότι πλέον είναι αναστρέψιμο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2013)

Πολύ καλό, μπορεί να σου το κλέψω.
Κοιτάζοντας τα σώματα κειμένων, διαπιστώνω ότι πάρα πολλά "εξέλιπε" είναι παρατατικός, και πάρα πολλά "εξέλειπε" είναι αόριστος, οπότε είναι ανάγκη να εδραιωθεί το "εξέλειψε", που έτσι κι αλλιώς χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς, και να εκλείψει το "εξέλιπε", δηλαδή να ακολουθήσουμε το πατρόν του "λείπω".


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Βλέπω ότι στη Lexigram λειτουργούν άψογα τα αντανακλαστικά τους. Στο λήμμα _εκλείπω_ του κλιτικού λεξικού της Νέας Ελληνικής βλέπω ότι πάνω από τον αόριστο β΄ προστέθηκε και αόριστος *εξέλειπα εξέλειψα - εκλείψαμε* κτλ. :upz:


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2013)

Αόριστος εξέλειΠα; Σίγουρα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2013)

Εγώ εξέλειΨα βλέπω να γράφει στον αόριστο Α΄ και εξέλΙΠα στον αόριστο Β΄. Προφανώς έκανε τυπογραφικό λάθος ο nickel στο #4.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, φίλτατοι. Στραβοπάτημα.


----------

